# INTERREGNUM - a short story



## alchemist (Mar 5, 2014)

I won't get many chance to start a thread here, so...

INTERREGNUM, a 7.7k word story based on my winning 300 word story from oh-so-long ago, finally got published as part of an anthology, with a theme of winter.

Snippets available here... Stupefying Stories SHOWCASE

Available to download from your local South-American-river-based electronic bookstore.


----------



## Gary Compton (Mar 5, 2014)

You WILL Alc. Only a matter of time. 

Well done on this news. Have yourself a glass of the good stuff on me


----------



## Mouse (Mar 5, 2014)

Oi oi, sexy writer pose! Good stuff.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 5, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Oi oi, sexy writer pose! Good stuff.



Well, the bookcase was kinda messy...


----------



## ratsy (Mar 5, 2014)

Well done Alc... good things are happening for Chrons writers


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 5, 2014)

Ooooh, shall I say congrats again.....



CONGRATS!!! You totally deserve it, and more. J.


----------



## Gary Compton (Mar 5, 2014)

ratsy said:


> Well done Alc... good things are happening for Chrons writers



Ratsy you are right. The world beckons for us all!


----------



## SleepyDormouse (Mar 5, 2014)

congratulations!


----------



## alchemist (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, all!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 5, 2014)

Yay, congratulations! I remember that story -- it was fabulous!


----------



## Nick B (Mar 6, 2014)

congratulations!


----------



## SevenStars (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations!!!

Well done you and well deserved too


----------



## Mr Orange (Mar 6, 2014)

congratulations - looks like a good story too... the teaser may well have worked well enough for me to get the anthology!!

EDIT: in fact, scratch that, i just did download it... looking forward to having a read


----------



## alchemist (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks everybody!



Mr Orange said:


> congratulations - looks like a good story too... the teaser may well have worked well enough for me to get the anthology!!
> 
> EDIT: in fact, scratch that, i just did download it... looking forward to having a read


 
And ooh! I have a readership... that makes it all real and scary and nerve-inducing.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 7, 2014)

Many congrats!


----------

